# How do you router your meat probes on a Masterbuilt



## goldmine1965 (Nov 11, 2015)

Curious as to how you route the wire for your meat probe on a Masterbuilt 30. Do you route it down through the top vent? Or do run it out the door? Wouldn't running it out the door break the seal?

Just seasoned my smoker today and hope to smoke a turkey Saturday.

Thanks,

Tracy


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2015)

Goldmine1965 said:


> Curious as to how you route the wire for your meat probe on a Masterbuilt 30. Do you route it down through the top vent? Or do run it out the door? Wouldn't running it out the door break the seal?
> 
> Just seasoned my smoker today and hope to smoke a turkey Saturday.
> 
> ...


Yes---Down through the top vent.

I wouldn't want to put mine through the door seal, especially a lot of times.

Bear


----------



## mummel (Nov 12, 2015)

Use the vent.  Tip - remove the probes as you finish your cook.  My vent is covered in creosote.  Once the smoker cools, I cant open or close the vent and the probes get stuck in the smoker unless the vent is wide open.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 12, 2015)

I also route the probes through the top vent. I do this before the smoker's turned on and I remove them after the smoker's turned off and cooled down inside.

For the first time in over 3 years my top vent stuck closed and even the plastic tab pulled off when I tried to move it. It was easy to put back on. After the smoker had cooled the top vent moved easily. You just need to clean both the top of the vent and also the round chamber (or whatever it's called) beneath it. I don't know if it's creosote but you do get a lot of buildup below the top vent.


----------



## brickguy221 (Nov 12, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I also route the probes through the top vent. I do this before the smoker's turned on and I remove them after the smoker's turned off and cooled down inside.
> 
> For the first time in over 3 years my top vent stuck closed and even the plastic tab pulled off when I tried to move it. It was easy to put back on. After the smoker had cooled the top vent moved easily. You just need to clean both the top of the vent and also the round chamber (or whatever it's called) beneath it. I don't know if it's creosote but you do get a lot of buildup below the top vent.


I clean mine every time I use the Smoker


----------



## daricksta (Nov 12, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I clean mine every time I use the Smoker


That's very smart and very quick of you. It took me over 3 years to figure out I was getting carbon and grease buildup inside the top vent. I also think that what made the vent sticky this last time was what I was smoking. I dried dry brining two sockeye salmon fillets and after I finished I saw and smelled sticky residue inside the smoker, on the drip pan and foil, the racks below where the salmon was, and inside the top vent. As I wrote, once the smoker cooled the vent was sliding open and closed easily. I still cleaned the inside of it and wiped down the inside of the smoker.


----------

